# Dermanew-Microdermabrasion System



## ~MARIETTE~ (Jan 19, 2009)

Hello All,

I just wanted to let you guys know about a super-great product that I came across a few yrs ago. I was flipping through InStyle, and there was an article about stars with skin like 'butter' if im not mistaken...lol

You know those stars....Jennifer Lopez, Halle, Dita...well turns out that they were all on the Microdermabrasion band wagon. I had never heard of this, but seeing as my life long dream has been to get Jlo's skin, i jumped on it. 


I now swear by this product. It is quite expensive, but you only need a little, and it is only used 1-2x's per week. It generally lasts me about 3 Months. You can actually go to a salon and have this done...I called my local Synergie, and it was like $500 per session. I think NOT!!!!!!!! This stuff is what all the stars in Hollywood are using, and when I tell you my skin glows, it freakin GLOWS!! They offer alot more skin care products, but they're connoisseurs of dermabrasion.

PS,

Dont say I didnt tell you it was costly.....but how much do we spend on MAC or NARS??

DermaNew - Expert MicroDermabrasion


----------



## MACLovin (Jan 20, 2009)

the bang wagon... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





haha, sorry. i couldn't help myself. 

this sounds nice though, but I just bought myself a cheaper version of the Clarisonic brush so im gonna see how this goes first. but that thing looks pretty neat.


----------



## ~MARIETTE~ (Jan 20, 2009)

^^lol


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 20, 2009)

Yeah I have to get my monies worth out my Clarisonic first...which I do love!! But this looks neat...


----------



## ToxicAllure (Jan 21, 2009)

$70 isn't too bad. I've spent waaaay more on other things. 

I think I might get it...

gotta look into it more. ^^

Thanks for the awesome find!!!


----------



## MACLovin (Jan 21, 2009)

So... question, do you alternate between the sponge and the brush heads? if so how often? and do you use the same microderm. cream for each attachment? I'm curious as to how it works. because the thing I just bought (i-Skin pore perfecting system) which like i mentioned before is like the clarisonic but about $165 cheaper! I've been using it now for 3 days, and while I do like it and it is making my skin bright and glowy, i'm not totally amazed like people are with Clarisonic. I'm going to give it a go for another week or so and if it doesn't start working better, its going back to sally's!!

(^ha, as soon as I typed that last part I got LL cool J's "going back to cali" stuck in my head 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


But yeah, if this thing doesn't work out, I may check into this dermanew thing. I have sensitive skin though, so I hope its not too harsh!


----------

